# Trivia 2/18



## luckytrim (Feb 18, 2020)

trivia 2/18
DID YOU KNOW...
In 1955, the average Social Security check was for  $105.


1. Strange words are These ; OLECRANON...
  a. - a Bone in the skull
  b. - a Bone in the ankle
  c. - a Bone in the wrist
  d. - a Bone in the elbow
2. Every Automobile has a VIN - what does VIN stand for  ?
3. Individuals from many other countries have occupied  Britain’s throne. Which of 
the following countries has NOT supplied a British  monarch?
  a. - Denmark
  b. - Netherlands
  c. - Germany
  d. - Austria
4. In the Phonetic alphabet, what word represents the letter K  ?
5. Italian Fior di Latte is what ??
  a. - a Coffee
  b. - a Cheese
  c. - a Bread
  d. - a Spice
6. The word for which class of animals comes from the Greek  words for 
"living a double life"?
7. Traveling Show performer Phoebe Ann Mosey, born 1860, went  by a very 
different name right up to her death on November 2nd, 1926.  What was her 
stage name?
8. What boxing weight-class represents 115-126 pounds  ??

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
Martha Washington refused to attend her husband’s inauguration  ceremony .
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. - d
2. vehicle identification number
3. - d
4. Kilo
5. - b
6. Amphibian
7. Annie Oakley
8. Bantamweight

TRUTH !!
Martha Washington (1731-1802) was one fascinating woman. At a  time when wives
were expected to obey and admire their husbands, she flatly  refused to
attend George Washington's inauguration. After years of  following him
wherever he went during the long battle for America's break  from England,
she just wanted George and herself to spend the rest of their  lives together
quietly and privately. It was not to be. Though she came good  and played the
role of the President's wife loyally after that great  occasion, she most
definitely dug her heels in at attending his inauguration.  Martha was
outspoken but dignified, wealthy in her own right, had a good  business head
on her shoulders (she ran five plantations after the death of  her first
husband), and had two surviving children from her first  marriage when she
married George. It appeared to be a happy partnership, with  General
Lafayette recording in his notes that Martha loved George  "madly". Though
unable to free the hundred slaves she had inherited from her  first husband
under the terms of his will, she was happy to release  Washington's numerous
slaves when he passed away. Paintings of this first of the  First Ladies do
not do Martha Washington justice, in fact they seem to have  endowed her with
a man's face, but it has been recorded in many first hand  accounts from the
time of her youth, and as she aged, that she was considered  "pretty" by all
who knew her. She was also elegant, musical, cultured and  charming. In
short, the perfect wife, and match, for the first of America's  long line of
presidents.


----------

